# Printing issues and Maverick



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I always test a new version of OS X on my machine before ever installing it on the rest of the machines at work. It is frustrating that with almost every major OS X update (lion, mountain lion, mavericks, etc) that it brings about printing issues. Do they change that much in OS X to effect printing? I will have to switch back to mountain lion tonight just to regain normal functionality with printing. Everything else in mavericks works fine, love the tabbed folders, etc. I am trying to print to our RIP but it is a no go now. Constantly pauses the print cue. I tried getting a new ppd from pressteks website, no change. Tried reinstalling the printers, again with no change. A very frustrating experience. 

Even with our Xerox digital press (DC260) there are issues when sending larger files. I can work around that one easily at least. It is very frustrating that an update like this seems to bring about so many problems when it comes to printing. Especially since there is no real huge difference between mountain lion and mavericks that I can see. Seems like little tweaks here and there, again not sure why they would change things so much that it would effect printer drivers and such.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Early adoption is a real bitch as I have come to learn over the years...

That is why I always wait until at least x.3.x or more.

I am still happily running 10.6.8 my old Mac Pro for my Pro needs.

I will admit that I have another Boot Disk running 10.7 just because I want to play a certain game.

I hope you backed up your last working version of mountain lion that you can revert to...


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

screature said:


> Early adoption is a real bitch as I have come to learn over the years...
> 
> That is why I always wait until at least x.3.x or more.
> 
> ...



I always do a time machine backup. Took an hour over lunch to revert back to mountain lion.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Seems the paused printer issue is a common problem for many people across a wide variety of printers.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

i always joke with my clients who think the $20 upgrade for the OS in this case $0 upgrade is a deal..
it is always a $2000 upgrade, people are finally coming to terms with that..

- new software 
- new hardware [ printers, ram etc]

it is never a $20 upgrade LOL


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> i always joke with my clients who think the $20 upgrade for the OS in this case $0 upgrade is a deal..
> it is always a $2000 upgrade, people are finally coming to terms with that..
> 
> - new software
> ...


I think there has been only one case with our machines of it no longer being supported by a new update of OS X, it just takes time for drivers and updates to come out to work with them. It is frustrating, especially with Mavericks as it does not seem like a radical shift or change from mountain lion, just some nice tweaks. Not sure why or what would change in the regards to printing that would cause issues like this.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Oddly enough when I just tried my HP 2605 Colour Laser (which is 6+ years old) it printed fine. HP is usually one of the worst for supporting new OSs. 

Perhaps the reason is that printing consumption is way down with each new release. Obviously some people still need to print, but I know that the majority of my clients are looking for ways to reduce their printed output. 

For my business, I can't remember the last time I printed something.


----------

